# A few clips...



## lhommedieu (Sep 17, 2005)

Here are a few clips from the glossary page of my website:

http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/arko_files/arko.mpg
http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/san_miguel_form_files/smf_eg.mpg
http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/downward_files/downward.mpg

These may load a little slowly due to the fact that I used a freeware AVI to Mpeg file translator to produce the clips.  Eventually I plan to upgrade the software and provide a clip for each of the terms on the glossary page.

Best,

Steve Lamade


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Sep 18, 2005)

Cool clips. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## lhommedieu (Jun 17, 2006)

lhommedieu said:
			
		

> Here are a few clips from the glossary page of my website:
> 
> http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/arko_files/arko.mpg
> http://northshoreac.com/san_miguel_eskrima/san_miguel_form_files/smf_eg.mpg
> ...


 
Just an update:  The third clip no longe works, and has been updated to the this clip.   I found a translator that renders the following clips in MPeg4, and although they download a little slowly the quality is better than the above clips.  When I find the time I'll re-translate some others as well.  The following are in Quicktime format:

Clip One
Clip Two
Clip Three
Clip Four
Clip Five

Best, 

Steve Lamade


----------

